# My cherry popper



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

I will be turning 21 shortly and can finally buy my own handgun. I have shot many different types and sizes and want a 1911. However, I have had my eyes on a PPK/S for a while. I have read a lot about them and would probably get a Interarms version. I have shot one of these in .380, it was my dad's friends'. I liked it a lot, definately all over its looks. But I have also been looking at a Makarov. I would get an East German one, they are definately cheaper. I plan on owning both some day but for my first, what do yall think?







vs.


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

I'm partial to the PPK/S...
Had one, wish I had it back...


----------



## michael t (Jan 26, 2006)

"Makarov. I would get an East German" 
Why not even in same class with a PPK/S I have handled and their a poor copy with a odd caliber. I know hotter than a 380.Bet target can't tell difference, paper or human.
Find a nice Interarms PPK/S get a new recoil spring and mag springs. (Then you know their fresh.) Clean lube and shoot hotter 380. (S&B ball ammo I carry Corbon for SD. )


----------



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

thanks for the input, of all the bad things I have heard about the PPK/S, I'm a little worried about it, but as long as I put the right ammo through it and take care of it I don't think I will have a problem. I still want the Mak, if for nothing else than the neat factor of it:smt071 . And 9x18 is really not that hard to come by and even the good stuff is not that expensive.


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

I like the PPK/S myself. Its in the running for my next gun purchase.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Well if you want a Mak that bad go to the gun show and get one for about $109 to $129. There's guys at the shows I go to that have big wooden boxes full of them. If you have your CCL here in Florida you can take it right home.
Good Luck.


----------

